
Would you pay for freelance marketing and user research? - schutte
I'm thinking about going independent as a freelance marketing and user research contractor for startups.  Think of me as one person method, ideo, or other marketing and usability / user research shop without the overhead, but all of the experience.<p>I can help you package and pitch your product, learn more about what users want from your work, build a marketing plan, and teach you how to do those things yourself.<p>I'm doing a bit of exploration. 
- Would you hire someone like me? 
- What would you want me to do for your project or company? 
- What would you want to pay hourly or weekly?<p>p.s., A few of my developer friends suggested that I post this here.  Apologies if this feels like spam.
======
knes
FWIW

Being a marketing guy myself I found it hard to sale my skills ( how ironic )
as a freelancer. The main reason is that many young entrepreneur think that
marketing is simple and they will just "do it themselves" ( And fail ). They
don't understand marketing is a skill on its own, like writing code for
example. So the first thing you should do is educate them on that and then
sale your service to them :)

